

First Beowulf Cluster in Space - helwr
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8097

======
abalashov
"When President Eisenhower proposed the Open Skies Policy at the 1995 summit
meeting to the Soviet delegation in Geneva, it was an unsuccessful move to
legitimate the US' plans to launch the U2 spy plane a month later."

Unless Eisenhower returned in zombie form in the 1990s, in an alternate
dimension where the USSR was still around in the middle of that decade, I
highly doubt it.

~~~
Qz
Clearly its a typo, the proper date is _1955_.

~~~
abalashov
I expect more from Linux Journal.

~~~
Qz
Blah, it's just a number. Every major publication has errors like this all the
time. Every book ever published is rife with typos. It's not like they wrote
an entirely nonsensical number like 1634. 1995 and 1955 are very easy to
mistype.

